# Harmony Ultimate Home



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

There are a lot of opinions about Harmony remotes. Some love them and some can't stand the thought of owning one. I have only had a few of the 650s as I've really not needed anything more. They have been flawless and I've been very happy. 

I did a lot of research on remotes as I'm finishing up my media room this week and knew the remote was close to being purchased. In all of my research, I just never liked the thought of not being able to program my own remote. Adding functionality, additional macros, tweaking delay times, and everything I loved about owning Pronto remotes in the past. That ruled out URC and ProControl. With the good experiences I have had with the Harmony, I decided to grab their Ultimate Home package. 

I could not be more pleased with this remote. Anyone who has done advanced remote programming before, there is not a whole lot missing with regard to functionality on this remote. I have a pretty basic home theater setup with some Lutron lighting switches and the typical gear. I've been able to completely setup up a multiple zone remote with no issues. I am feeding a TV and sound bar in my game room with all of the sources in my media room. Dimming lights, customized activities, etc. all works perfectly. Subtle things I like a lot include the short vibrating burst to confirm buttons were pushed and user selectable screen images. 

The iPhone functionality is also very cool as my wife uses that as the second zone remote leaving the main remote in the media room. I don't see much this remote can't do. It's synced to my upstairs thermostat but I don't expect to use that much as a full suite of home tools is installed in another app on my phone. 

I'd give a solid 4.5/5 stars.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report Chris! :T


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I too have been a long time Harmony user. My last remote has been the 676, which lasted for years. I recently purchased the Harmony keyboard/Hub. I was looking for a replacement remote for the 676 and wanted to go with the Hub type setup. I happened to come across the keyboard last minute. It turned out to be the perfect fit for my setup. I needed a remote for the equipment but I also run a Media PC, the keyboard not only controls the PC but the Xbox also.

The setup through the phone was a little different but worked out ok. In fact when setting up the new keyboard/Hub, it let me use my current settings from the 676. That saved me a bunch of setup time.

Ken


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

For a single room AV setup harmony remotes are great. They do almost everything most users need and their price is great. I like that power users can edit and maintain them on their own. 

That said from a custom install/integration stand point there are issues with the remote. The lack of two way feedback can be off putting and the level of control can leave something to be desired. 

For simple single room it's great. For complex single room I'm a bigger fan of URC. For multi-zone I'll take Sonos or automation c4/savant.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1 rab-byte
I used an 890 for awhile. Loved it, but when it died, I just never got a new one. My Onkyo remote/app does everything but the PS3. Feedback would be an issue however.


----------



## wakendsde (Mar 22, 2015)

good,The lack of two way feedback can be off putting and the level of control can leave something to be desired.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I am getting ready to commandeer the Samsung galaxy tab 2 from my daughter (we have a kindle as well) to try and use as a remote. I have a harmony but am tired of changing batteries. Thinking of getting a tablet sized harmony remote as I love the one I have other than changing batteries.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I picked up the Harmony Smart Control and will be using it to control the equipment in my soon to be finished HT. It'll be my first ever universal remote control and I'm eager to see the benefits. I'll most likely use the included handheld remote but will also give the iPad app a go on our iPad mini and maybe even my phone. I've got an Epson 8500 which has an RS-232 port that I'll be adapting to plug into the Harmony hub. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mpednault said:


> I picked up the Harmony Smart Control and will be using it to control the equipment in my soon to be finished HT. It'll be my first ever universal remote control and I'm eager to see the benefits. I'll most likely use the included handheld remote but will also give the iPad app a go on our iPad mini and maybe even my phone. I've got an Epson 8500 which has an RS-232 port that I'll be adapting to plug into the Harmony hub. We'll see how that goes...


How do you plan to adapt the ir to serial?


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Serial to 1/8" stereo adapter. Hope it works!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to tell you but it won't. 
rs232 uses a different control scheme. 
You'll find that your 1/8" to serial adapter is a TRS (tip/ring/sleeve) connection. That's one common ground pin (sleeve) and two transmit (tip/ring) this is mirrored on the DB9 end of the cable where pins 2/3 carry data pin 5 is common. 

You'll need to move into something home brew like iRule or Roomie or move to a more robust control like C4/Savant or the upper end of URC. 

Your can wire your link directly to the IR in on your projector with a basic IR flasher and a good adhesive. Hot glue works very well. You may need a 3.5mm to 2.5mm TS/TRS adapter I seem to recall the link needs 2.5mm jacks.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah bummer. Okay. I'll use one of my IR blasters then. I've got conduit run from my AV closet to the PJ so I can just replace the RS232-1/8" adapter with an IR blaster and hot glue it like you said to the PJ. And yes, I've already picked up a couple of the 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapters.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I know I am reviving an old thread but I can't seem to find a solid answer after a good bit of searching. 

Can the harmony ultimate control a wemo light switch?


----------

